# Need help finding Ledil Optics



## clemence (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I need to buy Ledil C13896_STRADA-SQ-FS in small quantity. I couldn't find any retailer sell this type. Some needs huge quantity or not in stock.
The product link is here: 
http://ledil.com/node/2/p/13148?ds=...t=0&fr=n0&st=0&pg=0&lo=n0&ol=0&of=0&od=0&oh=0






Thank you,
Clemence


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 17, 2016)

I buy mine from Rs components, dunno if they'll export - you can try.
Here's a link...
http://uk.rs-online.com/web/b/ledil/?sra=p&r=t
P


----------



## clemence (Apr 17, 2016)

peter yetman said:


> I buy mine from Rs components, dunno if they'll export - you can try.
> Here's a link...
> http://uk.rs-online.com/web/b/ledil/?sra=p&r=t
> P



Thx Peter, but what I'm looking for isn't there too.


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 17, 2016)

Bummer, sorry.
P


----------



## clemence (Apr 17, 2016)

peter yetman said:


> Bummer, sorry.
> P



But thanks to you, I saw some better alternatives there


----------

